# Heavy 10 Taper Attachment Use ?



## Ranger (Sep 8, 2015)

Does anyone have any good instructions on how to use the taper attachment on my 10L toolroom lathe ?
How to set up things and then how to actually turn something, being only a hobbyist and not a master machinist I am a little bit lost, so any books on the Southbend unit not the general other brands
TIA


----------



## brino (Sep 9, 2015)

Hi Ranger,

I am very surprised to see that you have NO feedback on this one.
I read your post and did a little scrounging around for some instructions but came up dry.
I was sure someone else would chime in.

I will spend some more time tomorrow looking for a good reference.

-brino


----------



## brino (Sep 9, 2015)

I found something.......it is NOT very detailed or thorough.....see attached.

Taper turning starts on page 76 of 147 (marked page 75).
Taper attachment starts on page 83 of 147 (marked page 82)

-brino


----------



## eeler1 (Sep 10, 2015)

Try YouTube, there's several good ones, mrpete222 has one


----------



## bob308 (Oct 6, 2015)

look for the book how to run a lathe by south bend lathe works. it is being reprinted. try ebay.

I just looked in my copy it says the heavy ten has a telescoping cross feed screw so all you have to do it clamp the bed clamp o  the taper attachment and the  cross slide will fallow the taper that is set.


----------



## Doubleeboy (Oct 6, 2015)

You can get How to run a lathe on Amazon, the longer version of the book, for peanuts.

michael


----------



## derf (Oct 7, 2015)

Don't feel bad, when I was in vocational school we had a Leblonde with a taper attachment, and I'd asked the jr. instructor how to use it. He fumbled around for an hour and couldn't figure it out, because he'd had no experience with them. I aked the sr. instructor, who was probably past retirement age, how to get it to work. He took one look and said" That one will never work". "Why not?" said the jr instructor. " Because the clamp is missing".  Just goes to show ya, if somethings not there to start with, you may not miss it.


----------

